# Turf the ribbon in Word 2008



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

Any way to turf the ribbon in Word 2008 (as in, make it Word 2004 without the toolbars?) friend has an extra serial.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

The ribbon itself (which when collapsed just has tabs for "Document Elements", "Quick Tables," "Charts," "SmartArt Graphics" and "Word Art") doesn't go away, but you can close all the other toolbars, so all you have is the very narrow ribbon with the name of the document above it.

Edit: I just had a look at the ribbon in Word 2010 for Windows, which I also have in my VMWare Fusion install of Windows 7 and now I'm beginning to understand why some complain about it! I'd never looked at it before. It's really cluttered - hard to figure out what is where initially. This might improve with familiarity of course, but I suspect that in typical Microsloth fashion, it's just added more clicks to get where you ultimately want to go. It's kind of like looking in my Dad's workshop - you KNOW the tool is in there somewhere, but where the heck is it?

However, in Word 2008 for Mac, the ribbon is still pretty unobtrusive and I've never found it an issue.


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

I want to maximize vertical viewspace and I never use anything on the ribbon.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, if you turn off all the tool bars, all you'll have will be the very narrow ribbon - it's about half the height of the formatting tool bar, so not exactly a space hog.


----------

